# 9th Detroit, MI Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHAT: 9TH DETROIT, MI SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: LIVONIA HOLIDAY INN - 17123 LAUREL PARK DRIVE N 48152
WHEN: SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 06, 2005 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: 100 PERCENT SLOTCARS! HO - 1/32 - 1/24 SCALE SLOTCAR FUN! FUN! FUN!

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.vintagetoys.com/mrconey/2005_detroit_9th_1_table.jpg

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:

http://www.vintagetoys.com/mrconey/2005_detroit_9th_1_table.jpg

4 DAYS AWAY - SOLD OUT - Bill Overmeyer (BEAR696969 on Mister Coney) will be bringing a van load of slot car goodies for collectors and racers!

Mister Coney will be giving away door prizes and there will be at least one slotcar track set up!

Please support YOUR hobby and spread the word about this event!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------

